# Good router, okay table



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought the Skill version ( less money and Bosh owns Skill) about 2 years ago. 
It has served me well. 
Since then I mounted this table in my table saw. 
All that works well together.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

One other thought I have, after having this table for a couple of months now, and one that I hope more experienced router users can shed some light on, is this: if I plan to probably leave the router mounted in the table and NOT use it hand-held, would I have been better off getting a dedicated shaper instead? Grizzly has one for less than I paid for the router, table, and stand, the G0510Z (well, it's not much different when you add in the Grizzly shipping cost). It allows you to use regular router bits. Right now I wish I'd got it instead. It seems like I paid a lot for the router kit (which is apparently the only way to get the 2.25 HP router), spending money on the plunge base and the fancy wood handles, that don't get used.


----------



## Matt88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I purchased the ryobi router and table combo for $100. It works alright, but like you I have issues with the plastic inserts. When using a larger bit (and you have to displace the guide fence), it's almost inevitable for the workpiece to drop down a little bit. I know eventually I will want something a little more of quality. You have turned my eye to this grizzly shaper. I am very much a novice and I am also looking at getting the Grizzly GO555 in a couple weeks. Do you consider this to be a good purchase? Thanks for the review.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Matt,

As for the G0555 (I got the G0555P - same thing but in white and it costs $25 less now. I got mine for $395.), I like it. I have never used any other BS but it has better features (especially the bearing guide block) for the money than any others. I read a lot of reviews on band saws and it consistently came out on top from what I could see. Very few people have had any complaints with it.

I'm hoping to get more insight into whether it'd be better to have got the shaper instead of the router & table IF you're planning on basically having a router dedicated to the table anyway. Like you, I could use my Ryobi router for hand-held work.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

good review thanks for the info


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

The problem with a small table is if your just doing small work & that's it, there alright…

But like anything else, the more you use it, the more you tend to out grow it, quick…


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I have that same table. I like it for the most part. I have had it for two years and never had the fence move on me so I wouldn't worry about it. You can always make an auxiliary fence and table for those larger project if needed. Great review and spot on.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Good review. I bought the same two units a few months ago. I really like both.

I have not had the problem with the inserts that you have experienced with the dipping and catching.

Haven't used the plunge base yet, but it looks well constructed and easy to use.

When doing a lot of routing, I will hook both my DC and shop vac up to the router table, and that works quite well. One of these days I will have to get another length of 2.5 inch hose and a wye so that I can run it all through the DC.


----------



## manyironsinfire (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice choice. I bought this same router back in december at lowes. Was going to get a craftsman combo but couldnt find any positive reviews on it. Couldnt find any negative reviews on bosch.


----------

